# Pine board cut ss



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Now, I know you can't make a sling out of a straight pine board, but I have a bunch of .25x10s that I could laminate. What kind of glue should I use? Should I even try? It's white pine and there are some Red colors in the wood that would look beautiful.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Might be a good idea to try a plywood core with those pine scales. Beauty is one thing, but a safe slingshot will be used more


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Pine is a soft wood. You need to use some kind of hardwood/plywood/metallic core IMO.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Better go with a hardwood. I had a beautiful Cedar Slingshot come apart while my granddaughter was shooting it. Good thing she was wearing safety glasses.

GP


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Laminating cross grain plys of the pine I think would work. There is yellow pine, ponderosa, white pine...have much different properties. Yellow is hard, white isn't. Ponderosa is in between.

Glue? I would use over night slow cure clear epoxy and clamp it tightly. Then install wood pegs as pins, two in each fork, two at the base of the forks, maybe a couple/three in the handle for looks to continue the pinned motif. With all that, cross grain laminations, say four or five, epoxy and pins you're OK.

Banding it...there are certain methods involving a lot of holes which may weaken the fork tips. If you just cut a slot to stretch/insert like I do, if the fork is hefty enough, i.e. wide and thick enough, it won't break if using average pull bands (TBG 20mm wide or in the neighborhood).

Using a hardwood plywood (1/2 inch) core would add a fancy pants touch with all the laminations and make it strong too, but do pin it and do use epoxy over night slow cure glue. Fast cure epoxy sometimes won't permeate the wood fibers enough to get a real good hold. Clamp to eliminate air bubbles. Wood dowel pins are as effective as metal ones for slingshots given the correct diameter of pins. I use 1/8".

If you drill shallow holes near the middle of the pieces and fill them with epoxy, it makes sort of rivets which add to the adhesion of the pieces. If you drill all the way through some of the middle laminations keeping away from the edges, that works great if filled with glue and clamped together..it binds the pieces mechanically as well as adherence of the glue.

For any laminated slingshot, you'll notice that pinning or similar anchoring of the laminations is a very common and tried method. Why? it works.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks all! I realized the pieces are still kinda green and will let them sit a while longer. They are white pine. Chuck, when you say pin, you mean perpendicular to the boards? Point in towards the target, say?


----------

